# RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It's really no big suprise, as # 622 is from Massachusetts, and was driven year-round.
I took care of quite a bit of problems years ago http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2940260
And this was only supposed to last just a few years until I did a professional job on the car.
5 years later...The car is still wearing it's rattle can job.

On this car there's two hot spots for rust. It's an '85 so the rear wheel well openings are folded over to make more room for the wider tires ('84+), and the trunk area hidden by the rear bumper surround side sections.
A very close up picture reveals a bit of bubbiling...which I had been putting off for warmer weather.








A very close look at the folded section of the well, reveals that the factory rubberized coating has worn away leaving a nice trap for water, salt, and crap.








It was so bad in some sections that the lip is gone








Wire brushing the coating off, revealed all kinds of good stuff.
















And the can-o-worms area of the rubberized coating scraped away, reveals some nice internal rust..








Scraping along the rear section reveals a nice hole going into the trunk area!
















Getting better access to the rot inside the trunk...(nut visible is where the surround side area bolts to sheet metal)








More to come!!


_Modified by Sepp at 4:06 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart. (Sepp)*

With my trusy dremel by my side, we went to work on the exterior of the fender..
Some of these holes were already there, and patched over years ago, and were cleaned out to do a better job.








POR15 is our best friend.








Recoating a worn away section of the well.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart. (Sepp)*

From the inside of the trunk, the dirt, and crap was built up. There was a small section or rust there as well, but just surface crap.








With all cleaned up, and POR15'd, it's much better.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart. (Sepp)*

The car waiting paitently in betwen coats of paint.
Since I painted the car myself before, it was very easy to match the paint.








After waiting 2 weeks for the new paint to settle, it was time to wet sand.








Looking good.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart. (Sepp)*

After a wash,








And a buff job, and wax...it looks like it should!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart. (Sepp)*

I had to do the same thing for the other side, but it wasn't as bad.
Here's the car waiting 2 weeks for the final coats to settle.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: RUST!!! #@$%^&* Not for the weak of heart. (Sepp)*

The true results?? I'm happy again.
Here's some pictures from 2 weeks ago with some *real* cameras.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

NICE do-it-yourself work!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (teach2)*

Lookin good !! I think I'm getting closer to getting mine all taken apart and sent off to be blasted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

Nice work Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I always thought that your car was an 83 for some reason, not an 85







I would have loved to see the welded in patch pieces and all that good stuff. I'm actually thinking about that 83 that is for sale in Wisconsin for a DD, summer, winter, fall, you name it







Car is solid in the strut towers and overall in nice shape but it has some rust underneath that would need to be addressed. I am convinced that you are the only person that keeps the UrQuattro & SQ forum active


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I did the exact same thing to my car three years ago, the problem is that rattle-can paint sets in very thin layers, so thin that road salt will eat right through it. 
As mentioned, I did this rear fender 3 years ago; now it looks like this:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Nice work Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome, thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ I always thought that your car was an 83 for some reason, not an 85









The car was involved in a light front end collision, and the grille, and headlight surrounds were replaced with those from an '83... probably since the rare US 85 parts are impossible to find. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ I am convinced that you are the only person that keeps the UrQuattro & SQ forum active









I sometimes think the same thing.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

If you do this project again yourself, get the affected areas down to bare metal, and cover any rust spots that are left over (pitting) with POR15, or equlivant), and the rest of the bare metal should be covered in a galvanizing spray, followed by 2-3 coats of primer, 3-4 coats of base color, and 3-4 coats of clear.
This has worked very well for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_












_Modified by Sepp at 6:05 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Lookin good !! I think I'm getting closer to getting mine all taken apart and sent off to be blasted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please post photos!!!!! We love photos!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Please post photos!!!!! We love photos!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I actually pushed her out of the garage today. I'm wanting to get the front fenders off but am scared of bending them trying to pull it away from the glue. I guess I may try to heat it up with a heat gun but am open to you pros ideas.








Thanks


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (radgti8v)*

I like in those pics Sepp how it looks like you tried to park away from the VW's


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
If you do this project again yourself, get the affected areas down to bare metal, and cover any rust spots that are left over (pitting) with POR15, or equlivant), and the rest of the bare metal should be covered in a galvanizing spray, followed by 2-3 coats of primer, 3-4 coats of base color, and 3-4 coats of clear.
This has worked very well for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is more or less what i did. I started off by sandblasting the spots. Still, it didnt work in the long run. Now to do the only reasonable thins: have a professional to fix the rust and respray the entire car. I've started a thread about this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139194


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I like in those pics Sepp how it looks like you tried to park away from the VW's
















It was on a local VW drive, with 70+ cars...the parking was a free for all.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I know when I was at a VW show with my Ur-Q, I didn't want to park near the VW's





















It was in Canada and there was a chap present with the most AMAZING Golf Rallye that I have ever seen. 100% bone stock, something like 65K Kilometers, absolutely amazing car. That VW I would have permitted to park next to the Ur-Q


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

More rust!
I knew that my trunk is a hot-spot for rot...
But when I pulled out the bottom carpet...well there it was waiting/hiding from me.
More rust! Yay. not really.
This...the bright spot, is actually the lawn outside.








Was hidden by this...easily out of sight, out of mind...








And this...yes, more lawn visible through the hole








was hidden by this, on the other side.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The drivers side door, has been gouging the paint on the rocker panel, and causing surface rust.
The gouging is casused by the lower section of the door rusting a bit.
The door skin is galvinized from the factory, but the lower section isn't








Oh well...
I removed the bubbles, and puffed out metal on the bottom edge of the door, and of course used POR15.








Almost a cool photo.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
I actually pushed her out of the garage today. I'm wanting to get the front fenders off but am scared of bending them trying to pull it away from the glue. I guess I may try to heat it up with a heat gun but am open to you pros ideas.








Thanks

Yes, a good heatgun will do wonders.
Take your time.
It might bend the top mounting point just a bit, but you can get it back in place when you're done.
A paint scraper, and a wooden wedge is essential to pry up the fender one corner to the other.
If you see this, yes it's bad...luckily, you can cut, and weld from any 4000/coupe.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Ahhh yes, the rust whole that is covered by the rear bumper. My 4kq is starting to bubble up where that stainless moulding meets the body right above the rear bumper cover. I know if I take the bumper off, I'm going to find a whole rusted through. My buddies 4kq had a hole that you could put your fit through when he took off the bumper. I was always wondering if the Ur-Q's rusted there, I thought that the main culprit was the moulding is stainless and the water just sits against the body causing that to rust. So, how many different patch pieces have you used on the car?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Krant, if you fix the rust on your car, have the non-visible areas behind the bumper and trim covered with rust proofing wax, before you reinstall the bumper and trim again. This will prevent more rust, as water (and salt) cant soak through the paint.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Yes, a good heatgun will do wonders.
Take your time.
It might bend the top mounting point just a bit, but you can get it back in place when you're done.
A paint scraper, and a wooden wedge is essential to pry up the fender one corner to the other.
If you see this, yes it's bad...luckily, you can cut, and weld from any 4000/coupe.









I think I may also be needing a driverside front fender.







Any tips on where to look ?????


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Krant, if you fix the rust on your car, have the non-visible areas behind the bumper and trim covered with rust proofing wax, before you reinstall the bumper and trim again. This will prevent more rust, as water (and salt) cant soak through the paint.
Oh, I know, but my 4kq is a bit rough so I really don't think I'm going to dedicate the time and effort to fixing the body. I am keeping an eye out for a CLEAN 4kq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My Ur-Q, the most snow that has ever seen is if I open the garage in the winter for some odd reason


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
I think I may also be needing a driverside front fender.







Any tips on where to look ?????
Try Force 5, or also look into a VW/Audi wrecker on the west coast/south, somewhere that road salt is not used by the ton.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_
. So, how many different patch pieces have you used on the car?

Not to many, but the trunk spare tire well is loaded with them, until the day when I can cut a trunk out of a wrecked coupe, and totally replace the trunk floor as a whole.

I had to use a patch for the drivers side rear wheel well, and will have to use another two for the trunk holes.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Today (yesterday) I pulled off the back bumper, and surround to get better access to the holes.








Finger sized hole... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

damn, the rust keeps showing up like an un wanted ex girlfriend.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_damn, the rust keeps showing up like an un wanted ex girlfriend.

No real suprises really, other than the hole in the previous post..
But as I looked into that area of my basket-case spare wheel well section of the trunk, well, that was small compared to what unfolded today.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Now for the gorey stuff....
Sure, the right left side of the trunk was pretty well shot, but it has become worse over the years.
Time as right today to grab the bull by the horns.
The f&*^%$g rubberized coating is causing more headaches.
On the lower surround support section, rust has formed *behind* the coating, and just continues along as it wishes rusting the surrounding areas..








Whats all this stuff from you might ask????
















Fom this, the worst part of the car, of which is due to be cut out, and a replacement floor installed from a donor car. I knew of this area as a problem, so I wasn't reall too suprised, but it was a bit worse than I thought.
A poor repair job that was done before me, and the rubberized coating is scraped back to solid metal.








A view of the exhaust pipe from the right side of the rear bumper support tunnel 








A terrific shot







of some nice holes as viewed from the left side of the rear bumper support tunnel.
The half circle shaped holes (are supposed to be there) from some rubber drain hole plugs, the original hole of interest is at the top.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Cutting the entire floor of the trunk is the best way to go about fixing that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not that there really is any other way to go about it. Luckily some body parts are shared with CGT's and other more common Audis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see an 85 getting saved.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

That's the plan.
In the meantime I have fabricated a "patch" to set in place to keep everything in the trunk dry, and not falling out, I'll just tack it in place, so it is strong, and stays put.
Here's more photos...
This is the floor after all of the rot has been removed, and the poor patch job someone else before me had done.
As with all of the body work done on this car, they didn't do a good enough job prepping the surounding metal, resulting in continuing rust.









A few specks of rust right behind the left rear wheel.








Annnd another hole!
















The POR15 I bought is silver in color, I was hoping for black, but that's life. No big deal.
I covered some exposed sections of the center section floor.








Stopping the rust!








More surface rust gone.








A coating of POR15, and then will be followed by a truckliner coating to resist stone chip wear.
















More tonight!
The patch goes into place.
I need to go to the store for more Mountian dew.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

So, when you move back east, are you really gonna want to drive it in the winter again after all this work?


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Nice job Sepp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your uri is very nice and with that kind of treatment I am sure it will return to and stay in top condition. Wish there was at least one in our country, there are some rumours but nobody has seen one on the road. The only one I know of is the one I posted pics of here quite a while ago and even that one wasn't working and was for some reason treated like s***. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Oh how I would love to own that one and put it into top condition again...


_Modified by urquattro83 at 2:48 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_So, when you move back east, are you really gonna want to drive it in the winter again after all this work?

**** no that's what 4KQ's, and Mk2 Jettas are for.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The patch in place! Sealed up real good to keep the water out.








Some really tough stuff, truck bed liner to resist rock chips.








And back to normal, yet safe, and sound.








all done.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
**** no that's what 4KQ's, and Mk2 Jettas are for.
Absolutely, that and A4's







Maybe mine and yours can huddle in the garage during winter


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I really be glad to hook you up with some cash to use a garage space if I can't find anything up there.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sounds like a plan, but, Mass to Buffalo is a bit of a drive everytime you want to work on her


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

For sure. I'm hoping to rent out part of an old warehouse I used when I lived there 8 years ago when I stored my mint condition Corrado.
50 bucks a month!!!!!!!!!


----------

